# Lowering an 04 Fronty Crew Cab and Bigger brakes



## calgearhead (Sep 28, 2004)

I would like to lower my 04 Fronty Crew Cab WITHOUT having to bag it, especially since I only want a 3 inch drop. Does ANYONE know of a drop spindle manufacture for the 04s? Or another way to lower it besides the smaller tire size, I want to get rid of the gap between the tire and the fender opening. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also anyone know of a bigger brake kit or cross drilled rotors available for the Fronty? :cheers:


----------

